# mega-ray or zoo med powersun?



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Hey, after reading alot about mega-rays breaking fairly easily, it has kind off put me off them.
How do the zoo med powersun's compare? Are they more reliable? Is tehre much difference in the quality of the lighting? 
Thanks Nick:flrt:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Without wishing to ruthlessly plug product,,,, the Arcadia M.V lamp is available in 100watt and 160watt, this is the result of roughly eight years R.and D and has one of the most natural sunlight patterns and widest angles of u.v.b M.V lamps on the market. The lamp also has internal reflectors and internal acid etching, no more dangerous hot spots from water or faecal damage, can be wiped clean when cold..... We also give a full one years guarantee, if you have any techie questions or prefer to talk in private please don't hesitate to P.M me,

Both wattages available now from all good dealers.

j


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would agree with that
Since launched they are selling really well with lots of good reports.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

petman99 said:


> I would agree with that
> Since launched they are selling really well with lots of good reports.


Which ones do you mean? Cheers mate: victory:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Herp_boi said:


> Which ones do you mean? Cheers mate: victory:


 
The arcadia ones are really selling now that they do 100w

Powersuns we have always sold well some people love them and some don't

Hope that helps


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

i've used a few MVB's for my tortoise, and having issues getting hold of a mega-ray and exo-terra's constantly blowing after 2 weeks use, i've switched to the powersun and can honestly say i have never regretted it, my tortoise is all the more active, the light levels are second only to that of the sun on its brightest day..... would truly recommend it, however i am also a Arcadia man through and through and have just installed the new T5 12% in my beardie viv and same for the tortoise and am once again blown away by the quality of these, when i get paid im gonna be purchasing the arcadia MVB because IMO and from research they are the highest quality one could hope to achieve


----------

